
Code-First Development with Entity Framework 4 - abrudtkuhl
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/16/code-first-development-with-entity-framework-4.aspx
======
Aaronontheweb
Bit of a subjective question: why would I use the entity framework over
something like NHibernate?

------
mullr
In the old xml-based version, there was no way to add comments to your model.
That's right, no comments. You could add them to the xml by hand, but they
were then not exposed to any of the normal tooling. I wonder, did they ever
bother to try using their library in an actual system before shipping it?
</vitriol>

So it may be worth looking at now. Once they add migrations support it could
be useful.

------
bmj
This is desperately needed, I think. I've fought the modeling the tools used
by EF4 for months now (especially back in the dark days of beta). POCO support
in the official release of EF4 was very helpful, but the fact that the XML
model still existed could be problematic.

------
MartinCron
This feels like such a huge step forward, after dealing with the cumbersome
tools and ugly auto-generated code from Microsoft's previous solutions, I
gotta say that I'm impressed.

